# (Mac Pro 5.1) Windows 10 Bluetooth



## Baddro69 (13 Mars 2019)

Coucou les amis !

Impossible pour moi d’installer le Bluetooth sur Windows 10 Pro via les pilotes bootcamp pourtant sur High Sierra aucun soucis et sur Windows 8.1 même chose de mémoire j’ai la quasi certitude que les drivers fonctionnait correctement dessus pourquoi autant de difficulté rencontrer sur le dernier système d’exploitation de chez Microsoft ?


----------

